
Hardware infra as easy to upgrade as software - jimiasty
http://blog.estimote.com/post/147281537950/we-just-made-hardware-upgrades-as-easy-as-updating
======
jimiasty
Hi HN, this is Jakub, founder of Estimote, Inc. (YC S13).

We just innovated with a new technique in which the next-gen device (in our
case bluetooth beacon) is placed next to the old one to be auto-configured
with the same settings. Thanks to that procedure all the existing apps and
services will continue to work seamlessly.

With that approach it is easy to keep upgrading wireless infrastructures with
the latest hardware in the quickly changing IoT environment.

This proximity-based concept can be easily applied to other devices installed
in the physical world such us wireless routers, TV displays, POS terminals,
etc.

Let us know what you think?

